# Emerald Cory Cat dying, can't swim straight Fin losss



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

I found an emerald cory attached to the filter intake and saw that he was alive. I helped him out, came back a few hours later and saw the same thing. I helped him off again...but now when I look at him, he can't even swim straight. He just twirls to the bottom of the tank like an airplane. Most of his dorsal fin is gone, and I am guessing that is why he can't swim. 

I have 5 cherry barbs, 5 gold barbs and 3 emerald cories in my tank (originally 5 but 2 died). I was going to replace them today, but now that I see this I will probably go tomorrow and replace three.

Just did a 25% water change today (20 gallon tank) and all my parameters are fine. 

REad this thread for more info...some questions may be answered here. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/found-dead-cory-cat-today-others-43689.html

I don't know what to do. I don't have a separate tank, and I know I'm going to come home to a dead cory stuck to the filter intake. I've taken videos on put them on Youtube, and I have a more recent one that I have yet to put up. When I do, I will post it here. My other two cories have some fin loss as well...one has more than the other and I'm pretty sure it isn't fin rot...these cories are really tiny. I may go and buy bigger ones instead so that they can fend the gold barbs off more. But I don't completely believe it's them either.

I don't know what is wrong with these little cories. It literally broke my heart to see this guy try to swim and just end up floating everywhere because he can't


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you don't think it's fin rot then someone is whipping them.Most barbs are pretty tough.Although cories can hold their own from what corie owners say maybe the small guys can't really defend themselves from th barbs(probly the gold as cherry are usaully more peaceful and don't get as large).


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

that's why I'm all confused...I'll watch my fish and the barbs may chase the cories for a bit but then they leave them alone. The cherries don't bother them at all, I'm more nervous about the gold barb/cory relationship. 

The cory seems fine actually...I came home and found him hiding in the treasure chest cave. He's upright and sitting there...but not dead.


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok i really need help. That Cory died...but now I have another one with the same problem. He's missing pretty much the entire dorsal fin and cannot swim straight so he just gives up and is housing around it at the top. I don't know why the cories keep losing their fins


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sounds like the cory is weak and maybe the other fish is doing the damage to there fins if its not fin rot.my corys get a long fine with my barbs.have you checked your water/ammonia levels if its up it can affect your cory before the other fish.if you don't have a kit then i would carry a sample to your local fish store.let us know what happen.


----------

